# Alittle bit of humor



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Cindy was eating chips from inside the packet while it was on my knee, and it fell to the floor. She did not even come out to see what was going on, she just kept on eating.

I know some are going to say that chips are bad for them.
At the moment I am happy to see her eat as much as she wants, as long as it is not to much of any one thing. She needs to eat as much as she can when out of the nest, as she is spending so much time with her new born and eggs.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha aww bless guess she really wanted them chips ha ha

my tiels are the same soon as they can hear a packet open i have them rush over to me for one


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hehehe yes mine love them too, Fawkes did the same thing one day! Except I accidentally knocked it off the computer desk


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cockatiel in the Bag!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's an adorable picture, but please remember that everything she eats is likely to end up inside the baby. I'd be worried about the salt, and I don't know whether a newborn could process the type of oil that's used with chips either. If you want to let her pig out on something you'd be better off with sunflower seeds.


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh man, my cockatiel looooves chips too. He goes nuts any time he hears a bag crackle! To play it safe, you may want to buy a bag of organic un-salted chips for her. I'm suprised that Cindy was undisturbed by the fall, she must really love those chips


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Ha! My lovebirds love chips! They got an unpleasant surprise one day when they tried to steal my snack and I happened to be eating salt and vinegar chips!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny's favourite sounds (that always yield an immediate and dramatic response) are:

1) Shreddies being poured into a bowl
2) The click of the toaster button being pushed down and the sound of toast popping up
3) the sound of the fridge door being opened

My amazing powers of observation and analysis tell me there's a common theme here but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

haha that is so dang cute... she had a soft landing and now you have more crumbs hehe.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Annie said:


> 2) The click of the toaster button being pushed down and the sound of toast popping up


Other day i had peachy on my shoulder and the toast popped up 
OMG i haven't seen a tiel move so fast lol she got a fright of her life ha ha


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha so cute!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

At my house if a bag crinkles the two bunnies run to see if it's the raisin sack, the guinea pigs wheek for their veggie supper and Moonshine my tiel flies to my head to see if she can help mama eat her food.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Yes Teil Fan I know where you are coming from, and It is not something she would get a lot of.
It was just one of those moments. Not a regular thing.

Today she flew in and landed on my date scone covered in Strawberry jam, you should see the mess, she walked jam everywhere and she has jam on her body as the scone broke up when she landed on it. That did not stop her flying back up and do the same again.
Her table manners are not good. I see there is also jam on the microwave where she has been.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

hehe that is adorable. Aero loves chips too( my bad for letting her have a little taste of my doritos once....) now she trys to steal them right from my hand or mouth!!! and when she lands on my food to see what Im eating she tends to land in my food, Ive had to clean bbq sauce, spaghetti sauce, fettucini sauce, and just yesterday chocolate ice cream off her...its not fun!!!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Heheh shortly after we got Jesse she went for a little fly and landed in a dirty saucepan with about a cm of butter chicken sauce left in it... Poor little yellow bird was stained orange for weeks hahaha


----------

